# yellow slime in breast milk



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

hi.

i'm bfing a ten month old and avoided full blown mastitis, i hada low fever and felt a little bad but didn't get the usual 103 and truckran over me feeling(thanks mothering magazine) with cabbage,potatoes, and vitaminc,but today when i massage the breast, yellow slime keeps coming out. looks like mucus.

i assume this means there's an infection in that duct. what do i do about it?

will baby get sick if he ingests it?

thanks..

- paula


----------



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

bump.

it's a day later and it's still there, though not as much. please help!

- paula


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't know the answer to your question. but are you sure you've avoided mastitis? I agree it sounds like an infection. sorry i can't help more and hope you feel better. Maybe try calling a LLL leader?


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Keep massaging the infected breast ( yep it's infected!) in a warm shower to get all the gunk OUT!! Keep doing this as often as possible until it doesn't ooze anymore.

This was my exact experience. Yellow ooze coming out of breasts but man, I spent a two days pratically in the shower...and infection was gone!! I also took some probiotics to boost my immune system and drank a TON of water.

And yes, baby will injest this when bfing ( which is also good to get rid of the infection) and it will NOT hurt the baby...it will NOT... trust me.

Good luck!


----------

